# rainbow way...



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so i just setup my new tank last night and love the look and the plan of it so much

everything that is on or in the tank is as follows
20-gallon high( its bigger then my other 20's so i dont know)
heater
hang-on back filter(might change it, it makes a sound)
6700k florecent tube 20 watts maybe more soon)
soil in 4 plastic pots for some of the plants with tons of pea gravel and some sand on the bottom right corner.
branch from local lake that was boiled.

flora: 
crypt. wendtii green
crypt. balansae

fish:
none yet 
ideas:
dwarf rainbow fish 
bosemoni rainbows
yo yo loach
red tail shark


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

It definately has potential.
I like the transition between the two substrates.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks glitch. i have recently added some anubias and put swordtails in for cycling...i just dont know if i should take the balansae out and maybe put in somestem plants in there. im going to wait to see what i think in a couple of weeks so but im adding co2 diy tonight to pic up the growth. 

i like the transition aswell thats one of my favorites. 

any ideas anyone?


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

In your place, I would keep the crypts, add different varieties of anubias (mainly nanas and nana petite), some bolbitis and a few stems as an accent, and it would look like a beautiful river edge, as these plants give the scape a wild feel.
Too much stems look more like a garden than a forest,( which is what I can envision for your tank due to the wood and sand area which would resemble a river near a forest.)
BUT of course that's just my un-experienced self talking.
Go for what you want!


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

By the way aren't boeseman rainbows and red tail shark a bit too big for 20 gals?
They are active swimmers and red tails usually get agressive while rainbows love to be in big enough numbers (5 and up)
Why not go for dwarf rainbows and threadfin rainbows with a few otocinclus?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree, lots of potential. You did a really nice job with the transition. I would definitely reconsider your fish choice as mentioned. Those big fish will really kill the look of the tank. Stick with a group of threadfins if you want rainbows and drop the red-tail shark. A dwarf pleco would love that wood.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Has alot of potential, you have the look of an old growth forest next to a stream bed. Are you going to do anything in the way of foreground plants? I think crypt parva would look great personally


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I almost missed it!
Bratyboy2, this looks simply AWESOME!!! WOW!!! I love it. 
Well, it is not there yet, but I totally love it already! 
Great job!


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would choose a different type of Rainbowfish. Look into the Pseudomugil genus. Threadfins would work as well, though you'd want a species tank for them.

All your fish choices get too large so you should rethink that. Dwarf Chain Loaches are a good choice for a loach. Otherwise, you should pick a small Corydoras species.

Yoyos will go crazy in a 20g. Same with the Rainbows....it doesn't provide enough swimming room.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay wow thanks everyone for the responses!

i did an update pic of the tank and had added anubias already lol so fishlover hurray for thinking alike!

justonemore21,fishlover,and houseofcards~wow okay well the swords are in and kinda liking them in there so we will see if i even add any of the fish i was thinking of. but the red tail shark is in there and is just a baby still. i really have never had issues with the aggresivness so but we will watch him maybe i will change the fish.
if i plan to change the fish out im thinking of doing the dwarf neons with a mix of maybe the celebes or maybe doing another small fish like a rasbora or mabe a larger tetra like the red/blue cloumbians.

black_lungi like the way you desribed it. lol :bathbaby:. but yes i was looking through a plant book last night and was thinking of maybe doing that plant. mabe more towards the transition part in the rock. i mean i wouldn't need that much to start with.  i was also looking into maybe just maybe a moss to do ground cover affect in there or maybe added some small pieces of wood to make it look like tree roots.

Shurikthanks for the excitement behind this tank.i can just picture your face nowrayer::boxing:all in thant order....but yeah im going to let this tank sit for some time because im really liking it. so im getting myself doing my other tanks so i dont disrupt this one lol

here is the latest photo with the adding of anubias, its a bit clearer, and my betta that is just kinda in there for the time being.








thanks everyone keep coming with the ideas!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Annubias went there just perfect, like it always been there! 
Wouldn’t it be nice to keep you away from your own tank so you don’t ruin it now? 
I do, I totally do love your tank! rayer:rayer:rayer:

I just don’t know about the shark.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well everyone doesnt like sharky so im going to fish him out tonight!!!

yah well now i got another tank downstairs that needs some planing in it so i might be playing with that for a bit...called asian rain!!! yah keep a look out for that one or something with asian in it lol

okay and last thing...I want some more fish ideas...rainbows yes but any other fish you would suggest?
thanks


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

NO ONE!?!?!?!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I definitely would suggest tons of fish! The only problem is that I don't really know this much about them yet! 
But I am getting better, (with your help BTW).

It should be some tiny elegant cute something like&#8230; Yea, *where is everybody???*


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

im thinking of the glow light tetras
head and tail light tetras
and the red eye tetras

maybe cories like simple aneaus.

idk what im thinking anyone have a good bunch plant for the back to add to the tank?
i was thinking maybe cabomba or maybe a bacopa...im adding more light and co2 diy


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I like glow light tetras, I looked them all up. I had red eye tetra in my previous life and they where kinda boring. 
And tail light tetras body shape is kinda too plump maybe?...
Add some hornwort! :mrgreen:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont know i kina like them all together though. we will see. 
i dont like hornwort to be honest. its messy and does not do it for me.
im really looking into something and more broad leaved to not have so much clashing. i added bacopa but i think that looks bad to but hell im going to give it a few more days i think.
co2 has been added. and the other light will be added maybe tomarrow.
im thinking it should be very low tec with slow growth. i need to find that perfect plant. 
i will not do a sword because they would look funny.
i really want to do a hydro maybe....ugh so many desicions to make lol but fish will be here on thursday so here is to good luck and no mistakes


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

maybe some hatchets as well when i get a top for the tank. i had a swordtail jump out(stupid fish!!!)
the idea is coming along. oh i know they look stupid but i like the black tetras too...hmmm. drab fish but they will look great


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay anyone else want to put there two cents in? maybe stear me back to the rainbow fish?
oh im still looking for that one plant in the back


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like this tank, the transition from planted to sand is very nicely done. You have a nice variety of plants, I'm looking forward to seeing it fill in - so please keep your fussing to a minimum.

I enjoy my black neon tetras, they look good darting between the plants and are surprisingly showy for a mostly black fish. I'd like to see a group of dwarf cories hanging around in there. They are such happy, active little fish and you can have more of them than you could regular-sized cories.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like the black neons but they seem to be just dying around our area like no one can keep them alive. i was thinking also the gold tetras...they look kinda neat.
dwarf cories are really hard to find here in ohio and if you can you will pay for them.
im avoiding ordering fish the price to ship is way to high right now for me. so im restricted to local pet stores and my work.
i really cant decide on a back ground plant to add in that spot im just torn really!!!

im not being fussy just wanting to get the tank done so i can do the next one.

Update i did add the branches to look like roots and im in love with them!!! just adds so much more character! i think im going to grab a few more crypts tomarrow

here is the fish list as stands NO MIXING OF THE TWO!!!
1:neon dwarf rainbows 
harleguin rasboras
neon tetras
red-tail shark
i think if i did this route that the fish would stand out way to much in the tank

2:head-an-tail light tetras
glo-lite tetras
aneaus corydoras
marble hatchet fish
black skirt tetras
but if i did this one they would just be perfect in the tank.
im really at a loss!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Size-wise I think the fish in 2 would be better overall, but three different types of tetras in a 20 gal tank? Plus hatchet fish? I regretted putting 2 types of tetras in a 33 because it look cluttered (they ended up swimming in the same level and spaced themselves around the tank rather than schooling, even with an angel swaggering around - grrrr). How many of each were you thinking of getting? I like to have at least 6, preferably more, of a schooling fish in order to see more natural behavior from them. They also have more of a visual impact than a few of this and that.

FYI, I've had my silver hatchets swim with my lemon tetras in the mid-level region in a 29 gallon tank. They don't seem to stay separated very well which is what I'd prefer. Maybe they are just too similar in size and color.

Of course, it's your tank and you should do what pleases you. Maybe start with your favorite fish and then once they settle in, see what you have room for.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well CS i have decided to keep my raibows for my big El Natural tank.
im going to get some fish today when i get there. we will see what i bring home. 
im prob getting about six of each if they have them i can always add on
oh i almost forgot...Shurik (i think shurik)was right the root effect was a no go. i took them out. i had a sword tail die(he male). added cambomba and another light to the tank. in a couple of weeks im going to replace the lights with T-5 hoods from work.

update when i get home!!WITH PICTURES!!!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree w/ cs gardener, I think one species of fish per level. I have a school of 15 glowlights in my 28 and they look awesome together. Then I have some loaches for the ground level. 
IMO a dwarf cichlid pair would be sweet also. I'd definitely stay away from the red tailed shark. They can get big and mean. Hatchets are nice fish but I wouldn't get them unless I had like a 100 or so in a super big tank. I does seem that you will get whatever you want though even w/ the suggestions people give you.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

WELL I DIDNT GET EVERYTHING I WANTED JUST SOME AND ONE THING I DIDNT THINK I WOULD!!! LOL

okay so when i got to work i looked around doing my dead fish count and was keeping my eyes out for anything that cought my eye...so this is what i came up with.
i got 3 silver angelfish medium sized...like 50 cent pieces, and 7 head and tail light tetras(which after about 2 hours they still have not schooled...so i will be getting just a few more to see what happens:heh.
the red tail shark is going in with my rainbow tank as soon as i get it up and running but he WILL BE MOVED I SWEAR IM TAKING YOUR ADVICE!!!! LOL okay so i was thinking that the angels are there for a bit just for looks so they might move.

i kinda was thinking the same thing about a dwarf cichlid pair chadly.
im thinking maybe a pair of rams. i have the female now so when we get the new ones in at the store i will look for a male.

if the angels go sooner then i think...i will be replacing them with glowlight tetras, maybe.

i planted some crypt.'lutea' in between the rocks so it will give it a more natural shore.

and well the crypt. balansae is starting to get new sprouts so it should start to really fill in here soon.
i experienced a little bit of crypt melt but nothing to serious thank god!!:mrgreen:

i would love to see the hatches in a big tank like that chadly but sadly i dont have the room for such an amazing display tank like that
sorry no pics tonight waiting for the perfect time to get one!! should be soon.

i do want to make it know that im listening to everyones advice and thinking in my way as well. im not trying to be mean at all so sorry to anyone that i may have affended

:Bathbaby:


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Mm....Nice setup .......may be the wood top part add some moss, so it makes the stick not so bare. I think the woods now like coconut tree without any leaves. No harm to try my suggestion


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

jasonc i did think about that...java moss seems to start off great then die over here so im afraid to try the really nice moss lol

i do like the palm tree idea!!!! maybe i will do that in a 10 and put short twigs in it and top them with java ferns lol that would be funny looking some humor!!! yay go jason i got my next setup lol

i do think i have some java moss downsatirs in the 10 that i could snag to tie on...yah i will try it see what happens.
can i just trim that stuff to keep it real tight to the branches?


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

bratyboy2 said:


> jasonc i did think about that...java moss seems to start off great then die over here so im afraid to try the really nice moss lol
> 
> i do like the palm tree idea!!!! maybe i will do that in a 10 and put short twigs in it and top them with java ferns lol that would be funny looking some humor!!! yay go jason i got my next setup lol
> 
> ...


Great! You got your next setup. About moss, I prefer let it grow from little, then do the trimming job later. Now only tie to the branches.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well here is hoping that works!!! im kinda thinking i will like this tank a bit more. 
im thinking i want to take the anubias out and eplace them with java ferns.
i think this will help the tank flow more. idk might hit the big pet store tomarrow in akron...yah
oh jeez here we go i get money now i got to burn a hole in the pocket!!! maybe i will find my male ram too.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

bratyboy2 said:


> i like the black neons but they seem to be just dying around our area like no one can keep them alive. i was thinking also the gold tetras...they look kinda neat.
> dwarf cories are really hard to find here in ohio and if you can you will pay for them.
> im avoiding ordering fish the price to ship is way to high right now for me. so im restricted to local pet stores and my work.
> i really cant decide on a back ground plant to add in that spot im just torn really!!!
> ...


is the fish list one of each??

and let see the whole tank rather the side view, it does help -.-b and what branches are those it looks good for hardscape


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

the fish list kinda got changed after i went to work so i got the angels and head and tail light with the rams like chadly suggested.
the wood is just a root thingy i found at the local lake. i boiled it and stuck it in there. the light is kinda holding it down till it gets water logged. the branch is named twiggy after i hike to find some of this stuff.
i really like it myself. i wish i had found a duplicate for it because i would have used the other one on the other side but did this in a 55 maybe lol would have looked neat. but what you going to do i almost dies trying to get this one hehe


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The tank is only a 20g and you are stocking it like its alot bigger.

You shouldn't even keep 1 Angelfish in a 20g tank. They get way too tall and big for that kind of tank size.

Pick 1 big school of fish (10-12) or 2 schools of 6. Then you have room for some bottom fish like smaller Cory species (5-6). Don't get anything that grows over 2" (schooling and Cories). That is it. Your tank IS NOT big enough for anything else.

Get rid of the Angels or put them in a much larger tank. The smallest I'd put 3 Angels in is a 40g.


Your stocking lists on the other page was insane. There is no way you could get 4 school of fish in a 20g (humanely).


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well if you read the angels are only in there for the looks right now. THEY ARE BEING MOVED.
im going to get just a few more head and tail lights.like 3 thats it i dont want it crazy in the tank.
i also now have two rams in the tank. so the tank will only consist of
10-head and tail light tetras
2-german rams 
1-bristle nose pleco
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
im better now the tank is fine though everyone is happy!!
the new cryts are growing up right now they like the light.
and the cabomba is growing a bit YAY!! pictures tomarrow i just did a relay today and did 29 laps which is a lot at our stadium and im to tired to even see the screen anymore lol


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, brayboy2, I am still here waiting for new pictures and cheerleading as hard as I can! 

On this bristlenose profile they say it needs 30 gal tank minimum 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1923&articleid=2663
Is it the same kind you where going to get?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

these are just a few pics from the other day the angels are still in there and will be moved but not as of right now.

ENJOY!!!!
above view








head and tail light tetras








angel group








random picture of the fish and tank








crypt 'lutea' gowing in








female ram








This is my favorite picture









thanks all!!!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I like it, I like it!!! 

What happened to Tweegy? 
You where right about removing that annubias, it looks better without it!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

shurik what you mean bout twiggy?
yah they just looked so out of place in the tank!!!
im glad you like it i do too.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, never mind about tweegy, I just thought you got another an additional wood and named it this way, but you were talking about your original one!

Aesthetically angel fish looks really cool in it, but it’s too bad they grow so big you got to move them out.
I really like your last picture too! :mrgreen:
Now what about that bristlenose, that one is going to be an elephant too :heh:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

no the bristlenose only gets 5 inches max so it shouldnt be to bad.
i honestly know i can keep those angels in there as long as i want. they are the shorter finned kind not the veil kind. yah they should be in there own tank but they are fine for now so im keeping them there. im not worried.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

:mrgreen:when we seeing pics of yours there shurik??!?!:sing:


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I am “mineralizing” the soil for my 50 gal and the mud is all over my living room, I don’t know if you want to see THAT! 
I got Eheim pro II 2026 filter for this one too, and what else… being busy with some boring stuff, nothing worth taking pictures of, really.

As of my 20 gal – it is growing so slooooow, low light, low tech, so no reasonable update on it yet either. 
The bristlenose is going to look like a giant phinosaurus in your tank! :mrgreen:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oay wait a minute!!!! when did it become a low tech low light tank there shurik...whats ur first name you know mine lol 
and it was growing like a weed there not to long ago!! i think a pic of the tank is in order i have been waiting!! lol

that sounds like fun!!
i just went to the local garden center and bought a nice big 40 lbs bag of pure black soil for 3 bucks and im putting a app in there to work and get some plants for my gardens outside lol.
im setting the 10 gallon up i think tomarrow or preparing at least so there will be yet another blog for you to follow

this one will have neons and sparkling gouramis in it and maybe a crowntail betta thats like tie die! yay:rofl:
i have a red sword that dont get to tall that i am debating if its going in there or the 20gallon.

okay so do you have any other news for me like plants or any fish you have added?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry shurik i did not see the post before my update...lol you beat me to it!! yah its the same one i have a albino one, it gets the same size, but mine is in a 20 gallon high right now. there are fish you really can put in smaller tanks that will be fine i think that would be better for a pair though. with the small stocking list that i have came up with now....NOW....NOW...lol want everyone to see that...mine will be fine. but i really like the king plecos or the queen arabquise? plecos they get about an inch more i think but they might be bought for the rainbow tank thats going in my room...40 maybe 50 gallons with soil in the bottom like Diana has( i just love that tank!!!)


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

It always been not too high of a tech tank - I got some light, HOB and&#8230; and this is it! No CO2 as of yet.

Well, something I don't want to grow is growing like weed,  I pulled out some Bacopa monnieri already. It looked bad in there any way. 
OK, I'll take some pictures of everything, especially my fight with the soil - (it was the cheapest kind from Home Depot). It has way too many sticks and even though I sifted it through my rice strainer (don't tell anybody that it went back to the kitchen among other dishes :ninja, so the soil is still full of some tiny sticks. 
I am using the way to deal with the soil AaronT worked on and described some place, will se what happens. 
Oh, here it that thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/32043-el-natural-twist-long-56k.html

Where is that tank Diana has, you say you like???

As of fish, I am trying to be formally thorough with the gallon volume requirements.
Just imagine living in the small room with tons of roommates and they don't even like you! :mrgreen:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hmm okay so we are looking at how many room mates that would hate you lol like 2-3? oh wait are you doing the goldfish in this tank? right? lol 
here is the thread
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-february-2007-tank-month-diana-walstad.html

but im off to bed i will be looking forward to the pics tomarrow!!!
i will be taking step by steps of my tank setup on the ten tomarrow so they should be up and so should the blog!!! look out now! oh i got to show you the puffer tank i finally got done like a week ago and i just got him moved in tonight he is so happy but the snail isn't lol:heh:


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

I like your setup....you gave me alot of ideas...keep us posted!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well i have some minor udates here for the ones who have been following...

the angel fish thta i brought home laid eggs today on the drift wood piece when i got home from work, so i had to remove the other angel so he or she would not die. the pair is male and female so i know they will hatch prob. going to move them here with in a couple days to get them to breed more for me lol.

the crypt lutea have started sending many shoots out and seem to be filling out nice. the crypt balansae have sent many new leaves out as well so the back should be what i want here with in a couple of weeks.

i recently added some vals that are of the red kind?...we will see how they grow in the tank for me.

the rams seem pretty spunky and i think they might breed here soon as wel.

plans for the future...
\angels being moved for breeding
\adding some diamond tetras
\moving the ram pair and adding different ones for show
\moving the tank completly to the fish room so i can have my dresser back lol
\and maybe some cories will be coming like juliis

then the tank should be done

the stocking list shall be as followed if some one got lost hehe
7 head and tail light tetras
5 diamond tetras
3 julli corydoras
2 blue rams
and maybe some ottos if the tank looks like it can take it which i think so because i just added my already seasoned emperor 250 on it so i could get just a few more small fish in he he i love pushing limits. 

take care everyone! thanks for checking in!:bathbaby:


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear Bratyboy2! 

Thanks for the update, you are right - I did get lost in your fish stocking completely!

We went for a little hike today and some of the scenes reminded us about your aquarium. I went like "Wow, this is just like bratyboys aquascape, pretty close to it!!!" and it sounded slightly insane. :-D

Anyway, I took a couple of pictures and wanted to show you this brilliant planting and transition from one substrate to another, done by nature. rayer:
It is not a pond, it is just a little brook, but you see, you where right about removing anubias, it was too huge. Trees are growing totally straight up, and in the stones area, there are maybe a couple of branches, roots, but minimal planting. Some bushes farther down - and this is it!

This is exactly why I liked your aquarium so much - we do have places like in the area, and some of them are even closer to what you have.

OK, I hope this thread is not going to explode. Here it is:


























P.S. Don't even think about changing anything in your hardscape! It is great!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

shurik thank you so much for those pics!!!! they are so nice and the brook is beautiful!

thanks for thinking of me!!!
lol im not touching anything! believe me im so happy for once.

those pictures really do show what i wanted and i think i really did it too!
yay me i created a nature tank! who else is proud me!

im so happy you could find some pics to relate to my tank for me because i sure as hell couldnt lol i felt deprived.

thanks shurik!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, I forgot to congratulate you with eggs! 

You welcome, bratyboy, and that's right, you did it pretty close to some very natural scenes. Watch out, now tanks with straight coming up woods will start multiplying like weeds all over the place, I am pretty sure of it. 
Simplicity of it is definitely very attractive. If I wasn't slowly but surely sinking down to the mud, I would get a picture of the lake edge, which looked even closer to your tank, but I couldn't get the right angle.
It is really awesome outside, the leafs are so vibrantly green, everything is growing you can even here its growing, even this itchy yucky Poison Ivy looks kinda cool! I am not sure if it is poison ivy, can be some other ivy, but any way...

All right, it's my usual time for me to go off to bed, hope to see more of your fish tanks.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks shurik. now i know what that crap looks like lol never see any when im out then again it could be because i not a nature guy for hiking...now boating is another thing lol.

no real news yet everything i still the same.
waiting for the eggs to hatch. they have eyes i saw them.

im going to start breeding some sword tails for the auctions i got the somewhat new blue black swordtails and some really nice golddusted mollies so i will see what happens.

ttyl all


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Eggs with eyes!!! And they are staring at you quietly! :mrgreen:
Hold on, I have some major hysterical laugh attach! :mrgreen:

No news with me either - collecting all the stuff for 50 gal.

Eggs with eyes!.... :mrgreen:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well when i woke p this morning i found all the eggs with eyes were gone...and no wigglers.

im kinda getting bored with this tank right now...like it needs something added to it. 
i want to scrap the lighting ang get something wel more white in there. its just way to yellow in my opinion, or maybe a water change will help. idk im starting to go through the phase of not wanting fish again...
i just want my 55 so i can do my rainbow tank...UGH!!!

okay well the ten is doing good i guess other then the fact that goals anubias nana petite that he sent me is a rebel and does not want to conform to what the other plants are doing...staying where i put them. but i think the hair grass is starting to root now and the rotala is growing upwards with new growth so yay. im hoping after a douple of weeks and a few trims that i can show some pics. i better decide what fish are going in there. lol


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Someone ate the eggs! [smilie=m:

Oh bratyboy2, I just got frustrated myself! As soon as I saw you on line and wanted to say something nice to you, I realized that I actually had to bolt out to Petco (not to miss the bus) to get some antibiotics for my fish and felt the same way – not wanting fish anymore. :frusty:

But this is just how it goes, when something is wrong, it is very upsetting. But when you like your tank and the way it’s progressing and your fish is happy – there is no better reward then that.

Yes, maybe you need to try something “on the bigger scale” like 55 gal. 

And maybe this tank is just too young and to slow to give you some quick results and satisfaction. It is just not as dynamic enough. But it’s OK, sometimes it is a good idea to take a little break from all of it (like maybe whole 5 minutes, I can do 5 minutes!) :mrgreen:

The water is usually a little yellow in the beginning, water change helps and just give it more time.

And cheer up!:boink:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well here are some random pics of the tank and the lil bit of progress it has made
please no one complain there are to many fish in there...the filter is 2 times the size for the tank and is already seasoned and the fish are still small enough that it can take it...:ranger:
have a blast all!

angels eggs when they still had them!

















and now some randoms sorry i just got to happy with the camera!
the lutea in the rock "pile"








new vals and angel and stuff








head-n-tail light tetras








this was at the right end side of the tank looking in








love this pic!








ram pic








i think this is kinda a fun pic








just about everyone being happy!









well thanks everyone for checking in i think i just blew up the thread. but im going to do a water change today and see what happens. moving the angels down stairs to their breeder here soo so wish me luk on raising some babies. got to move my mollies as well tonight so they have their breeder tank oh wait those are going outside lol...well i should prepare for that then. well best wishes eeryone, pray that my tank starts doing something so i can be happy again.
peace out all!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

hey man nice looking tank.definatly good luck with your angels man. i myself are working on my rams and i know how frustrating that can be.theyre chiclids so you will get egg then fry eating before you get a successful spawn. and dont worry no matter how many fish you have in there it will beat this atrocity


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG I FEEL SO BAD FOR THOSE FISH!!!!

okay so how are you getting your rams to breed. mine have been dancing and starting to clean? kinda? lol im doing water changes like every week now to get them to spark if i can. just so i know who the pair is so i can move them. anyway...i got to get those angels moved!


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

you gotta get the temp up around 80-82F that will defiantly jump start them.and if you can get a good Ph reading they do prefer softer somewhat acidic water.and when you do those water changes try to put the water in a little warmer than the tank water itself.here are a couple good articles http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Gallade_Max_Breeding_Microgeo_ramirezi.html
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec07/blue-ram-cichlid.htm
and dont forget GOOD DIET that is probably where ive had most of my luck mine dont get any flake at all, i feed them 2-3 times a day blanched vegis, blood and/or black worms live enriched brine shrimp and every now and then some chopped up beef heart.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i just noticed they are breeding as we speak yay


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello-hello! 
Just me, checking up on your tanks and you. Looks good, looks good!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks shurik! my rams have bred and the eggs are still all there so im excited to know if they will hatch!!! im so pumped! anywho...i red scaped the ten and i kinda like it so im just going to leave it and let everything grow in. i might add more light tomarrow but we will see what i can come up with. 

well thats about it! have a good day yall


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

hey braty is this el natural set up? while set up the tank any differcult parts?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

there is two pots within the gravel that do hold soil. they were intended to get the plants to grow a bit faster and it has proven to be somewhat good.

i think the reall big challenge of the tank itself was decideing to scape it. also the fish was my biggest thing! omg i was ready to go off the deep end when thinking about it.

it is a low tech tank. i really dont do much with it as of now. i need to get the angels out of the tank though and i want to move the breeding pair of rams to the palm tree tank im setting up mabe tomarrow. we will see. i got to move gold fish out side now lol or make up there tank tonight. i love them!!!

anyway thats about it. the most challenge was fish choice, scape, and i forgot the crypt melt i was having for a few days. all good now! thanks for that question


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

sad news everyone
im getting out of the hobby for a bit. im minimizing down to a 2 gallon planted tank, 5.5 gallon planted and maybe a 10 planted and 20 for my goldfish. im selling a lot of my plants or trading, and im going to sell everything else in a yard sale. if there is anything your looking for or have for trade i would be happy to talk about it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't believe it! You seemed so psyched! Keep all your tanks. You can use them later. They will keep for years. Ya never know when you'll be bitten again!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

yah thats the prob...i dont want to store them..plus i dont want a bunch of lil tanks anymore either i want a bigger one later.

im going to be putting a for sale thing up here within the next few days of all the plants i have and maybe the fish if i want to deal with shipping but im going to to prob send those to a local pet store to get some credit for future items i need.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

that sucks guy!!!im going down to 2 tanks as well 3 if i feel lucky. i just dont have time/space any more.as with you my fish/plants are probably going to my LFS.Keep the tanks though man youll get next to nothing for them and you gotta have room some where.or do what i did with some of my older smaller tanks and get some friends/siblings hooked.no joke i gave my friend a 30g and some live rock 6 months ago and last weekend i helped him set up a 225 reef to go along with his 75 planted.Its usually failure that gets most people out of the hobby so getting people on the right foot to begin with has a 
HUGE impact.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear the sad news, but even if you just keep the two small tanks you're still in the hobby...just not as intense. You're still gonna stick around to critique our set-ups, right?


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Great idea, Cassiusclay!  That’s right, bratyboy2, get someone you know into this hobby, this is an awesome idea! :mrgreen:

And if you get one big tank - this is even better, this is actually like a next step up, at least it would be for me, so please don't get this sad!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

yah i guess your right that i would still be in the hobby...
i actually can get at least a nice chunk of change for the tanks. i threw out a price for a full setup of just a 20 gallon long and it was 20 he was like yah i will get one off yah for sure! so if i get 20 for each 20 i have and maybe 10-15 for the 10 gallon setups then i will walk away with some nice money!

like i said maybe tonight i will have a list up of all the plants for sale...so just pm me.

im kinda excited to see what i can come up with in my small tanks!

i might keep one 10 for my lil bro or give one to my friend in akron. they want to start tanks up.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Yea, that’s the spirit, Bratyboy2, don’t just fall apart like that! 

You can start saving up some money for your 55 gal , and pleeeaasse can you change those sad faces on your signature? Sometimes we do get that down mode, but it will pass. 

Right now I am not too happy about those lava rocks I ordered and I guess I will never see it in person, so I have a different problem to deal with – my horrible temper :heh: Smoke is coming out of my years :twisted:, and hair is like standing up :spider:, and I can smell sulfur everywhere :mrgreen:

So I just shut up for a second and get my mind off those rocks…


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

Shurik said:


> And if you get one big tank - this is even better, this is actually like a next step up, at least it would be for me, so please don't get this sad!


i tried that with my 75 and just ended up with more tanks . but dude if you can get money for those tanks id do so.but id keep a ten up or something if i were you man id go NUTS without my tanksrogar-Si:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

lol thanks guys!!! im maybe keeping a 20 long for my tetra amazon tank now.

i will be getting a plant list ready for everyone and i wan tyou guys to have first dibs...specially you shurik...i will get you a good deal going for your 50 gallon.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so im going to be aquascaping my 5 hex tonight the palm tree thing i want to try...and with baby tears as a foreground mound plant. wish me luck. the 2.5 gallon hex...im still undecided what i want to do with it yet maybe some shrimp or even maybe some dwarf rasboras if i can make it. 
and the ten i think is going to be a 20 long amazon lake tank. neons, the other tetras from the 20 in this post maybe the rams. lol

okay let me know what you think


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh dear Bratty! 

You are so freaking cute, you are setting up another like fifty tanks again? I totally got lost in your tanks! 

I am very curious about your palm tree project, it sounds really interesting, I’ve seen some of that sort, and sometimes it looks great and sometimes it looks ugly. I really want to see what you are up to with all the details about it. 

Imagine, my rocks just came!!! :mrgreen: So life is great and I love my aquariums and fish once again! 

I am starting my 50 gal today, so I’ll go back to my little destructive kitchen behavior (got to boil some wood etc. in our cooking dish), before I get caught! :spy:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i will get pictures up here soon. congrats on the rocks...hope to see the tank soon.


----------

